# my puppy -THEO



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats like 5 more days....dang.
Pictures????


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I know, you must be reading my mind! I just put the pics up, they didnt go the first try....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Oh boy! You must be so excited. He is adorable and that's a great name. I have a friend in Utah who had a horse by that name. Don't forget to post more pictures as you get them.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG! He is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

THANK YOU!!! I really can NOT stop looking at the pictures!!! I think I'm CRAZY for him LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Theo (Red Boy) is a cutie. Gonna be the longest 5 days of you life. : Rest up if you can sleep cause this little guy already has lots of plans for keeping you busy for those first few weeks. Make sure those camera batteries are charged up and ready to go.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Sleep?? who needs it!! I have a 19 month son, so I'm just now getting a little caught up on sleep, I can easily fall back into the old way. I'm just worried about the pup waking, then the child waking! How's that gonna work? One mom told me that they got their pup when their child was a new born because it was SOO EASY to wake up with puppy and baby at same time. Hmmm I can't really picture that. I'll have to just take it night by night and hope for the best, as always :bowl:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh GOSH Jen... he is Stunning!!!! I LUV that second pic... his adorable little face just says "love me!!"


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a sweet litlte puppy! He looks like a laid-back, mellow little guy (though I know looks can be deceiving!)


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a beautiful baby boy!! I think some spoiling may be heading his way in the very near future, let's say.....starting Wednesday morning!!
Congrats!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! He is just adorable! Got that crate ready?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LUCKY YOU !!!!!! He is adorable and I just love the name.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THEO - YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!

I cant WAIT to watch you grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!

So... been meaning to ask.... are you going to change your "screen name" now? hee hee hee.........


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww he's adorable. I'll bet you feel like a little kid at Christmas!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

He is so cute!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

hahaha, yes, I've got to change my screen name for sure! Not yet, have to wait till Wednesday to make it official. 
He does look laid back in most of his pictures, but in person he looks a little different. Gay says that he is a love bug and very inquisitive, and that he really enjoys the play gym stuff that she has, so she thinks he's the perfect candidate for obedience and therapy work! I'm in love


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Those are some great pics!!

Since your golden pup is a couple more weeks along than ours, I am living through your pics to see what our Diamond will look like in the near future!!

By the way, what is your pug's name? Male or female? We have a girl named Bella.

You will definitely need to change your forum name - how 'bout pugandgoldenmomwantsnothingnowbecauseIamsohappy

That may violate the max. number of characters allowed!!!:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Theo is just adorable. I love that first picture. I just want to reach thru the computer and grab him and give him a big kiss.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

mjkaferle5 said:


> Those are some great pics!!
> 
> Since your golden pup is a couple more weeks along than ours, I am living through your pics to see what our Diamond will look like in the near future!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

So sweet and fluffy!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am very excited for you! He is supper cute!!


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky you 
Theo is gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new pupper. Can't wait for him to get home and the pictures start to roll.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh boy!! He is a QT!!! Love the name too hee hee


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ahhhhh red boy he is soo cute


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Romeo and Theo.......... awwwwwwwwwwwwww............ 

Poor Romeo.... Theo is going to be SOOOOOOOOOOO much bigger than him REAL SOON (if not already!!) 

My daughter's friend has a black pug and brings him over to play with Maddie and Mikey - hee hee hee.......... Deano is this roly poly round thing with long skinny legs....

Mikey thinks he's all Mr High and Mighty and gets up on the bed and taunts Deano.... then Deano found out if he jumped on the hope chest that is right in front of the bed.... HE TOO can get on the bed!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Gorgeous little chap!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh I love the name Deano! How perfect for a fat black pug 
Yes, Romeo will be just beside himself, but I know that he loves other dogs so hopefully all will go well. As long as the pup doesn't beat him up :doh:

Have you posted pics of your pups lately? I don't think I've seen them.... I'll check.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is adorable. Kinda reminds me of kayCee when we got her.


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Jen he is just adorable!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cutest thing i've ever seen!! i know i say that about all the puppy pics... but its true every time!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> cutest thing i've ever seen!! i know i say that about all the puppy pics... but its true every time!


I feel the same EXACT way, about ALL the puppy pics I see :bowl:


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I love the middle photo*

What a nice face and head. My first golden came from a litter with 5 girls. I picked fourth. I knew which one I wanted too but figured the odds were against me. The dog I was supposed to have, the girl I wanted, went home with me that day. She was a terrific dog. I hope you have the same good fortune.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, wooooooooohooooooooo  Congrats!!!

He's beautiful!!!


----------

